# Crushing Pears Yeild?



## DKS (6/6/12)

I see pears are 99c\k at aldi atm.
Anybody..., Is it worth crushing pears at this price for perry or cidar? 
As above, How many litres of juice to the kilo, balllpark? Seems very cheap. Thought its worth a look.
Wouldnt mind trying a cidar or perry.
Cheers 
daz


----------



## manticle (6/6/12)

I've only ever used a small portion of pears in conjunction with apples to add residual sweetness to a cider but at that price I'd be willing to have a crack. Even a small batch will cost bugger all and is worth the experiment.

For apples, I would usually work on expecting at least 50% less juice to kg ratio with my limited equipment. Better equipment (scratting and pressing) will give a better yield but it's also obviously fruit dependent.


----------



## DKS (6/6/12)

manticle said:


> I've only ever used a small portion of pears in conjunction with apples to add residual sweetness to a cider but at that price I'd be willing to have a crack. Even a small batch will cost bugger all and is worth the experiment.
> 
> For apples, I would usually work on expecting at least 50% less juice to kg ratio with my limited equipment. Better equipment (scratting and pressing) will give a better yield but it's also obviously fruit dependent.



Thanks Manticle, gives me a starting point. Concidering all that, give or take for, lets call it ripe\juicyness, yeh, was thinking 50% real fruit into juice would be a fair deal given the price of commercial pear juice wieghed against a preferance of make it from scratch satisfaction.
Apple juice I dont think I could compete with just buy off the shelf when prices are low.
Might grab a few kilo and give it a go.
Cheers 
Daz


----------



## Greg.L (6/6/12)

With pears, as with apples the ballpark figure is 50%, 1L/2kg. You can do better with a press and scratter. The problem with pears is the low acidity, that's why they are usually blended with apples. You might want to add tartaric or malic acid. It is easier to process them while still firm, the flavour doesn't change that much when they soften.


----------



## DKS (6/6/12)

Greg.L said:


> With pears, as with apples the ballpark figure is 50%, 1L/2kg. You can do better with a press and scratter. The problem with pears is the low acidity, that's why they are usually blended with apples. You might want to add tartaric or malic acid. It is easier to process them while still firm, the flavour doesn't change that much when they soften.


Well, thats interesting Greg. Thanks for the tip.
Daz


----------



## Greg.L (6/6/12)

Today I collected hundreds of pear seeds from a rootstock tree. Planning to grow a few hundred rootstocks, then graft them next year with perry pear varieties, to sell and make a few bucks. So in a couple of years I might have some perry pear trees for sale. You have to think long term, they take at least 10 years to give a crop.


----------



## DKS (6/6/12)

Greg.L said:


> Today I collected hundreds of pear seeds from a rootstock tree. Planning to grow a few hundred rootstocks, then graft them next year with perry pear varieties, to sell and make a few bucks. So in a couple of years I might have some perry pear trees for sale. You have to think long term, they take at least 10 years to give a crop.




But Im thirsty now! 10years crickie! Your kiddin.

Good luck with that anyway.
Daz


----------

